# de Oranjes, die de Stuarts hebben gesteund



## michaelhenchard100

_Dat de vorderingen van de Oranjes, die de Stuarts hebben in de jaren veertig ook financiel gesteund in de steeds hopelozer strijd tegen hun inderdanen, dertig jaar later nog steeds niet waren afgewikkeld, is slechts een aspect van ondergeschikte betekenis._


Vanuit het syntax, is het mogelijk hier te weten of de Oranjes de Stuarts hebben gesteund of andersom?


----------



## Red Arrow

Dat is echt een rare zin. Ik snap je verwarring, want ''hebben'' staat helemaal op de verkeerde plaats denk ik.

_Dat de vorderingen van de Oranjes, die de Stuarts in de jaren veertig ook financieel gesteund *hebben* in de steeds hopelozer*e* strijd tegen hun *o*nderdanen, dertig jaar later nog steeds niet waren afgewikkeld, is slechts een aspect van ondergeschikte betekenis._

''gesteund hebben'' is actief, dus normaal hebben de Oranjes de Stuarts gesteund.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Bedankt, Red Arrow, maar hoe zou men, in zo'n constructie, uitdrukken dat het de Stuarts waren die de Oranjes gesteund hebben?: 

_Dat de vorderingen van de Oranjes, die de Stuarts in de jaren veertig ook financiel gesteund hadden in de steeds hopelozer strijd tegen hun inderdanen, dertig jaar later nog steeds niet waren afgewikkeld, is slechts een aspect van ondergeschikte betekenis._

dwz: "Die" kan accusatif of nominatief zijn. Of heb ik het mis?


----------



## Red Arrow

Uhm... Ik ben niet meer zo vertrouwd met de termen accusatief en nominatief, maar ik denk het niet. ''hebben'' door ''hadden'' vervangen verandert helemaal niets.
In dit voorbeeld zijn het de Stuarts die de Oranjes steunen.

_Dat de vorderingen van de Oranjes, die *door* de Stuarts in de jaren veertig ook financieel gesteund *werden* in de steeds hopelozere strijd tegen hun onderdanen, dertig jaar later nog steeds niet waren afgewikkeld, is slechts een aspect van ondergeschikte betekenis._

Ik weet niet of je er veel mee bent, maar hier zijn nog wat voorbeelden.

De man die deze vis at. => The man that ate this fish.
De vis die deze man at. => The fish that ate this man.
De man die door deze vis werd gegeten. => The man that has been eaten by this fish.
De vis die door deze man werd gegeten. => The fish that has been eaten by this man.
De man die door deze vis gegeten werd. => The man that has been eaten by this fish.
De vis die door deze man gegeten werd. => The fish that has been eaten by this man.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

michaelhenchard100 said:


> "Die" kan accusatif of nominatief zijn. Of heb ik het mis?


Je hebt gelijk, puur grammaticaal gezien is het dubbelzinnig. De betekenis moet dus uit de context blijken.

In de praktijk zal "A die B steunt" meestal betekenen dat A degene is die steunt en B degene is die wordt gesteund. Om het omgekeerde uit te drukken, zullen de meeste taalgebruikers de voorkeur geven aan "A die door B wordt gesteund".


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans M. said:


> In de praktijk zal "A die B steunt" meestal betekenen dat A degene is die steunt en B degene is die wordt gesteund.


Meestal? Kan je een voorbeeld geven waarbij dit niet zo is?


----------



## Chimel

De kandidaat die ik steun: hier is het duidelijk dat ik hem steun ("die" is dus accusatief).

Daarom zou "De kandidaat die Wim steunt" kunnen betekenen dat a) de kandidaat Wim steunt (dan is die" nominatief) of b) dat Wim die kandidaat steunt. Om de mening b) duidelijk uit te drukken raadt Hans aan om te zeggen: "De kandidaat die door Wim gesteund wordt". Maar het is niet altijd noodzakelijk, want de context kan duidelijk genoeg zijn. Hier bv is het a priori vrij logisch dat een kandidaat door iemand wordt gesteund: het is vrij moeilijk om een situatie te bedenken waarbij een kandidaat voor een functie iemand anders zou steunen. Maar het kan!


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Red Arrow :D said:


> Uhm... Ik ben niet meer zo vertrouwd met de termen accusatief en nominatief, maar ik denk het niet. ''hebben'' door ''hadden'' vervangen verandert helemaal niets.
> In dit voorbeeld zijn het de Stuarts die de Oranjes steunen.
> 
> _Dat de vorderingen van de Oranjes, die *door* de Stuarts in de jaren veertig ook financieel gesteund *werden* in de steeds hopelozere strijd tegen hun onderdanen, dertig jaar later nog steeds niet waren afgewikkeld, is slechts een aspect van ondergeschikte betekenis._
> 
> Ik weet niet of je er veel mee bent, maar hier zijn nog wat voorbeelden.
> 
> De man die deze vis at. => The man that ate this fish.
> De vis die deze man at. => The fish that ate this man.
> De man die door deze vis werd gegeten. => The man that has been eaten by this fish.
> De vis die door deze man werd gegeten. => The fish that has been eaten by this man.
> De man die door deze vis gegeten werd. => The man that has been eaten by this fish.
> De vis die door deze man gegeten werd. => The fish that has been eaten by this man.




The fish that ate this man was big = De vis die deze man at was groot.
The fish that this man ate was big = De vis die deze man at was groot.

Of heb ik het mis? Misschien wel.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

michaelhenchard100 said:


> Of heb ik het mis? Misschien wel.


Nee hoor, je hebt het helemaal bij het rechte eind.

(Als de vis de man eet, zouden we dat waarschijnlijk met een ander werkwoord uitdrukken, bijvoorbeeld 'opeten', 'opslokken', 'verslinden' of iets dergelijks, maar dat is een detail. Het gaat om de structuur van de bijzin.)


----------

